# Hms Forth



## Tony58 (Jun 9, 2013)

Any ship mates from late 50's - early 60's, serve with my father, Leading Seaman, John Halifax, while based in Malta?


----------



## Brian Smither (Dec 18, 2012)

*HMS Forth Malta*

Hi Tony, 
I was in Forth '59 - 60 until she returned to UK, I then transferred to HMS Narvik until 61. I do not remember your father, I was a Leading Stoker, much of the time aboard I was Coxwain of the Senior Engineers Pinnace. What did he do onboard? What information are you looking for? I will be happy to delve into the old memory if there is anything I can help with.

Brian.


----------



## Tony58 (Jun 9, 2013)

Brian Smither said:


> Hi Tony,
> I was in Forth '59 - 60 until she returned to UK, I then transferred to HMS Narvik until 61. I do not remember your father, I was a Leading Stoker, much of the time aboard I was Coxwain of the Senior Engineers Pinnace. What did he do onboard? What information are you looking for? I will be happy to delve into the old memory if there is anything I can help with.
> 
> Brian.


Hello Brian,

Apologies for lateness of reply.

My dad, piloted a/the launch, and was a Leading Seaman.

Before, that he was on HMS SUPERB and before that, HMS SWIFTSURE.

I was hoping to be able to put, old shipmates in contact with my father, as a little surprise for him.

He is 76yrs. and has recently recovered from Prostate cancer!


----------



## Brian Smither (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi Tony, I must have known him because our boats were tied up together alongside the jetty in Msida creek. There were two 45ft. launches as well as my Pinnace in regular use as it was easier to get from Sliema creek to Grand harbour by boat than by road. My crew were Bill Penn Stoker and Jim Wardle Bowman. Bill took over from me and my predecessor was Brian Lever also a Killick Stoker.
Was he in Swiftsure when she had the collision with Diamond? I was in Diamond at the time, I knew several of the lads onboard, but mostly the stokers.
Was he with Forth when we went to Gibraltar, Venice & Trieste? Did he return to UK with her or transfer to Narvik as I did in 1961?
Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## Tony58 (Jun 9, 2013)

*HMS Forth Malta*



Brian Smither said:


> Hi Tony, I must have known him because our boats were tied up together alongside the jetty in Msida creek. There were two 45ft. launches as well as my Pinnace in regular use as it was easier to get from Sliema creek to Grand harbour by boat than by road. My crew were Bill Penn Stoker and Jim Wardle Bowman. Bill took over from me and my predecessor was Brian Lever also a Killick Stoker.
> Was he in Swiftsure when she had the collision with Diamond? I was in Diamond at the time, I knew several of the lads onboard, but mostly the stokers.
> Was he with Forth when we went to Gibraltar, Venice & Trieste? Did he return to UK with her or transfer to Narvik as I did in 1961?
> Sorry I can't be of more help.


Hello Brian,

I believe he was in the Swiftsure at the time of the collision.
Not sure about 'Gibraltar, Venice & Trieste.'

Dad, didn't transfer to the 'Narvik,' he returned to the UK, as far as I know!


----------



## Brian Smither (Dec 18, 2012)

Tony58 said:


> Hello Brian,
> 
> I believe he was in the Swiftsure at the time of the collision.
> Not sure about 'Gibraltar, Venice & Trieste.'
> ...


Hi Tony, Here is a photo of the Forth in Msida Creek, Malta 1960. One of the launches is alongside the ship the other boats are alongside the jetty.
Hope this works, first time I have attached a photo!


----------



## Tony58 (Jun 9, 2013)

*HMS Forth Malta*



Brian Smither said:


> Hi Tony, Here is a photo of the Forth in Msida Creek, Malta 1960. One of the launches is alongside the ship the other boats are alongside the jetty.
> Hope this works, first time I have attached a photo!


Thanks Brian, photo came through fine.

Will be emailing you.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Great photo Brian, looking at the overhead view highlights things have not changed in regards to the buildings, they were mainly frontages then and that situation remains the same today, although I have to say the Maltese were very resilient considering the pounding the Island received.


----------



## Tony58 (Jun 9, 2013)

*HMS Forth Malta*



chadburn said:


> Great photo Brian, looking at the overhead view highlights things have not changed in regards to the buildings, they were mainly frontages then and that situation remains the same today, although I have to say the Maltese were very resilient considering the pounding the Island received.


Indeed very resilient!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Award_of_the_George_Cross_to_Malta

The George Cross was instituted by George VI on 24 September 1940, replacing the Empire Gallantry Medal. It is the civilian equivalent to the Victoria Cross. While intended mainly for civilians, it is awarded also to certain fighting services, confined however to actions for which purely military honours are not normally given. This medal is awarded only for acts of the greatest heroism or the most conspicuous courage in cir***stances of extreme danger.
Awarded to Malta

One of only two collective awards of the George Cross was the award to Malta. This award was made by King George VI to the Governor of Malta by letter dated 15 April 1942:

"To honour her brave people I award the George Cross to the Island Fortress of Malta to bear witness to a heroism and devotion that will long be famous in history.", (sgd) George R.I


----------

